# Freetown man charged with 10th OUI offense



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Freetown man charged with 10th OUI offense *

Posted 5 hour(s) ago 
With his alleged blood-alcohol count nearly twice 
the legal limit, a 52-year-old town resident has 
been charged with his 10th offense for operating 
under the influence, police said.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Nice Job Officer Raposo.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

well no one can say hes not committed.


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

OUI 10th and he still blew?? Not that at matters at that point anyways.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

how long til he gets his 11th?


----------

